# ASUS XonarU3 USB soundcard ?



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Has anybody used the ASUS XONARU3 USB soundcard for REW ?

It has 3.5 mini-plug LINE-IN and LINE-OUT (also has spdif Toslink out, adapter reaches behind the mini-plug out)
and uses the ASUS UA100 USB Audio Chip (which I don't know anything about).

It's a 48kHz 16 bit setup that is USB port powered.

I'm planning to use it with my win7-64bit Dell laptop which doesn't come with LINE-IN capability.


----------



## HifiZine (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, do you have a mic preamp already?


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Zine,

Yes, I have a calibrated panasonic mic module in a brass wand connected to my hand-built (DIY-kit) battery operated mic preamp (mic-to-preamp is a nice 30 foot long 75 Ohm BNC cable) that I formerly used with the ETF measurement software. The preamp has an RCA out that I connect to the LINE-IN on the soundcard. I previously used a laptop that actually had LINE-IN and Out capability, but it died.


----------



## BrazenRain (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried running the soundcard calibration on my Xonar U3 and I got the following with a warning that the measurement varying over 6dB is higher than it should be. I'm not sure what to make of it.

Edit: I reran the calibration without using the soundcard itself as the output and the high frequency rolloff is gone, along with the warning and the oscillation above 4kHz is within .5dB. There's still a discontinuity in the phase plot at 10kHz.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

BrazenRain said:


> There's still a discontinuity in the phase plot at 10kHz.


That's a phase wrap from -180 to 180 degrees rather than a discontinuity, you are seeing it because the overall path is inverting. Tick the "Invert" box in the soundcard preferences to have REW invert the signal back, phase should then sit around zero degrees.


----------

